# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Αισθητήρας για χρονόμετρο

## jimison

Τη βοήθεια σας ! σε ένα χρονόμετρο που αγόρασα θέλω να προσαρμόσω έναν αισθητήρα κίνησης μικρής απόστασης, αντί για button,  (για έναν στεγνωτήρα χεριών)
στη πρώτη φωτογραφία έχω τον χρονοδιακόπτη και στις άλλες δυο πιθανούς αισθητήρες. Προσαρμοζόμουν άραγε τι λέτε?? ευχαριστώ..
1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg

----------


## klik

Σύμφωνα με το description, ο χρονοδιακόπτης ανάβει ΜΟΛΙΣ πάρει ρεύμα και σβήνει μετά από το delay time.
Επιπλέον, σύμφωνα με το wiring 2, το button που κάνει reset (άρα ανάβει η λάμπα ξανά για delay time), συνδέεται στα 230V.

Η πλακέτα του arduino (με τα δυο led) αλλά και η πλακέτα με το passive infra red detector, ΔΕΝ λειτουργούν σε τέτοιες τάσεις.
Θα πρέπει να κάνεις μετατροπές (π.χ. να πάρεις χαμηλή τάση από κάποιο τροφοδοτικό και να τροφοδοτήσεις την πλακέτα του arduino όπου με ένα 5V ρελέ, να κάνεις το βραχυκύκλωμα των δυο επαφών του button).

Λάμπα θέλεις να ανάψεις ή κανένα στεγνωτήρα χεριών; Πρέπει να προσέξεις να μην ξεπεράσεις το ρεύμα που αντέχει εκείνο το μπλέ ρελέ.

----------


## nestoras

Πάρε την πλακέττα από έναν φθηνό ανιχνευτή κίνησης από συναγερμούς για να οδηγήσεις ένα ρελέ το οποίο θα οδηγήσει με τη σειρά του το κύκλωμα ανάμματος και χρονοκαθυστέρησης . Ο ανιχνευτής να κοιτάξεις να έχει και επαφή ΝΟ. Θα χρειαστείς μόνο μια τροφοδοσία 12 volts DC (πέρα από τα 230). Ο μικροελεγκτής/arduino νομίζω ότι είναι υπερβολή για ένα τέτοιο project...
Να λάβεις υπόψιν σου κι αυτά που σου έγραψε ο Κλικ!

----------


## jimison

ok ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις , όπως λέτε το ρελέ είναι 10Α ενώ θα χρειαστεί τουλάχιστον 20Α και λέω να πάρω αυτό που βάζω στη νέα  φωτογραφία(θέλει και ένα συνεχές 12v) και νομίζω πως αυτό έχει 
και είσοδο για τον αισθητήρα....τι λέτε????
παρακάτω δίνω  Product Details:The module consists of a microprocessor controlled delay time, timing precision (under a variety of ambient temperature error is less than 2%), and can be customized on the basis of this hardware you need delay function or other functions.
Product Details:
The trigger is turned on, the delay off. Configuration: trigger termination button, S6 disconnected.
After the trigger delay, after the arrival time on. Configuration: Trigger end button, S6 connection.
Module Working voltage :Very Happy: C 12V
The length of the delay set by the time required to use a soldering iron values ??in the table were short set.
When all the time is short contacts are all turned off, the trigger is a bistable, that trigger what pull the trigger and then look off.
The control signal is triggered, signal cancellation or delay will not affect the holding after the trigger.
Again triggered during the delay, the re-timing
If the key short-circuited, then each will power the control board generates a trigger delay action, equivalent to pressing a trigger button.
The module circuit board size: 82mm x 35mm
The module with reverse power protection.
This module with opto-isolated, suitable for signal drive, if desired button triggers, give a 12V voltage to optocoupler.
Package:30Α.JPG
1x Delay Timing Turn on / off 30A Relay Module Switch Timer
(The C2 capacitance is not contain)

----------


## nestoras

> ok ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις , όπως λέτε το ρελέ είναι 10Α ενώ θα χρειαστεί τουλάχιστον 20Α και λέω να πάρω αυτό που βάζω στη νέα  φωτογραφία(θέλει και ένα συνεχές 12v) και νομίζω πως αυτό έχει 
> και είσοδο για τον αισθητήρα....τι λέτε????
> παρακάτω δίνω  Product Details:The module consists of a microprocessor controlled delay time, timing precision (under a variety of ambient temperature error is less than 2%), and can be customized on the basis of this hardware you need delay function or other functions.
> Product Details:
> The trigger is turned on, the delay off. Configuration: trigger termination button, S6 disconnected.
> After the trigger delay, after the arrival time on. Configuration: Trigger end button, S6 connection.
> Module Working voltageC 12V
> The length of the delay set by the time required to use a soldering iron values ??in the table were short set.
> When all the time is short contacts are all turned off, the trigger is a bistable, that trigger what pull the trigger and then look off.
> ...


Πέρα από την Κινέζικη μετάφραση, νομίζω ότι αυτό θα κάνει τη δουλειά σου συνδέοντας στο trigger έναν ανιχνευτή κίνησης συναγερμού.
Η πλακέτα χρειάζεται εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό DC 12V για να λειτουργήσει! Με το ίδιο τροφοδοτικό θα τροφοδοτήσεις και τον ανιχνευτή κίνησης. Μη μπλέκεις με arduino για τόσο απλά πράγματα...

----------


## jimison

αυτός λες να κανει ??? ευχαριστώ!
http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/attac...2&d=1480545280

----------


## nestoras

> αυτός λες να κανει ??? ευχαριστώ!
> http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/attac...2&d=1480545280


Τελικά θα βάλεις μικροελεγκτή για να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου;
Αυτό δεν κατάλαβα ακόμη...
Μπορείς πολύ απλά να πάρεις ένα τέτοιο και να τελειώνεις (μόνο την πλακέτα από μέσα θα χρησιμοποιήσεις)!
θα δεις τι trigger χρειάζεται ο χρονοδιακόπτης με το ρελέ και θα κάνεις την ανάλογη συνδεσμολογία.

----------


## jimison

Είναι για στεγνωτήρα χεριών και φοβάμαι πως αυτό θα πιάνει κινήσεις και από μακριά!!

----------

FILMAN (02-12-16)

----------


## nestoras

> Είναι για στεγνωτήρα χεριών και φοβάμαι πως αυτό θα πιάνει κινήσεις και από μακριά!!


Όχι θα βάλεις το "μάτι" σε σωληνάκι που θα κοιτάει προς τα κάτω και προφανώς πολύ κοντά στον στεγνωτήρα.

----------


## FILMAN

Μα ο αισθητήρας θα πρέπει να αναγνωρίζει και ένα ακίνητο χέρι μπροστά από τον στεγνωτήρα. Οι αισθητήρες αυτοί βασίζονται στην ανάκλαση υπερύθρων που μπορεί να την πετύχει και ένα ακίνητο αντικείμενο μπροστά από τον αισθητήρα, και τις οποίες υπέρυθρες οι ίδιοι εκπέμπουν. Καμία σχέση δηλαδή με αισθητήρα PIR ο οποίος ανιχνεύει μεταβολή υπέρυθρης ακτινοβολίας προερχόμενης από ξένα σώματα. Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω, τόσο πιο εύκολο είναι να ταλαιπωρηθεί κανείς να ταιριάξει μεταξύ τους κομμάτια που είναι για άσχετες δουλειές για να κάνει αυτό που θέλει, από το να φτιάξει ο ίδιος από την αρχή ένα κύκλωμα που να κάνει τη δουλειά του έτσι ακριβώς όπως ο ίδιος θέλει;

----------

jimison (02-12-16)

----------


## nestoras

Σε όσα αισθητήρια στεγνωτήρων έχω δει (εκτός από αυτά που βάζεις ανάμεσα τα χέρια), αν αφήσεις ακούνητα τα χέρια σου απλά από κάτω σταματάνε μετά από λίγο. Σε αυτή την απόσταση (ουσιαστικά μιλάμε για μερικά εκατοστά) ο αισθητήρας PIR θα κάνει μια χαρά τη δουλειά του! Ουσιαστικά, οι "δέσμες" του σε τόσο μικρές αποστάσεις είναι πολύ κοντά και θα αντιληφθούν αμέσως ότι το χέρι μπήκε στο χώρο τους.  :Smile: 

Φίλιππε, θεωρείς λιγότερο περίπλοκη τη λύση με μικροελεγκτες, arduino, σταθεροποιημένες τροφοδοσίες, προγραμματισμούς κτλ κτλ που σκέφτηκε να υλοποιήσει στην αρχή; Το θέμα είναι πιο πολύ "κατασκευαστικό" και αισθητικό.

----------

jimison (03-12-16)

----------


## klik

Νέστορα/Παναγιώτη μπερδεύτηκες με την ονομασία αισθητήρας *arduino*. Δεν θέλει να βάλει arduino, αλλά να αξιοποιήσει έναν κινέζικο αισθητήρα που για λόγους marketing τον ονομάζουν αισθητήρα προσέγγισης για arduino. Ο αισθητήρας αυτός είναι τσαμπαντάν και απλά βγάζει ένα σήμα 0 ή floating (αν θυμάμαι καλά από το αρχικό μήνυμα έχει open collector οutput).

----------

nestoras (03-12-16)

----------


## jimison

*οπότε εγώ να επανέλθω !*
*θέλω να συνδυάσω αυτό:* http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/attac...4&d=1480624935
*με* *αυτό*: http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/attac...3&d=1480545282 
*ή αυτό: * http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/attac...2&d=1480545280
*ή κάτι άλλο???*
*ευχαριστώ...*

----------


## chipakos-original

> Τη βοήθεια σας ! σε ένα χρονόμετρο που αγόρασα θέλω να προσαρμόσω έναν αισθητήρα κίνησης μικρής απόστασης, αντί για button,  (για έναν στεγνωτήρα χεριών)
> στη πρώτη φωτογραφία έχω τον χρονοδιακόπτη και στις άλλες δυο πιθανούς αισθητήρες. Προσαρμοζόμουν άραγε τι λέτε?? ευχαριστώ..
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42741Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42742Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42744


Χρησιμοποιώ το φωτοκύταρο περίπου 2χρόνια βάζοντας ένα τρανζίστορ στην έξοδό του και ένα ρελέ ισχύος είναι έτοιμο κι αυτόνομο.Ο χρόνος που ρυθμίζει σου φτάνει για την δουλειά που το θέλεις.Τα στεγνωτήρια λειτουργούν γύρω στα 30sec.Δεν θέλεις παραπάνω.Αφού έχεις πάρει έτοιμο το φωτοκύταρο τοποθέτησέ το ρύθμισέ το κάθε 5 έως 10sec να ανανεώνει την λειτουργία του και μην παιδεύεσαι αν δεν το χεις, βάζεις το σένσορα να κοιτάει προς τα κάτω.

----------

jimison (03-12-16)

----------


## nestoras

> Νέστορα/Παναγιώτη μπερδεύτηκες με την ονομασία αισθητήρας *arduino*. Δεν θέλει να βάλει arduino, αλλά να αξιοποιήσει έναν κινέζικο αισθητήρα που για λόγους marketing τον ονομάζουν αισθητήρα προσέγγισης για arduino. Ο αισθητήρας αυτός είναι τσαμπαντάν και απλά βγάζει ένα σήμα 0 ή floating (αν θυμάμαι καλά από το αρχικό μήνυμα έχει open collector οutput).


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη διευκρίνηση!  :Smile: 

Πολύ απλά, δε διάβασα τα "ψιλά γράμματα" οπότε θεώρησα ότι είναι κάποιο αισθητήριο I2C...

----------


## jimison

2.JPGs-l1600.jpgΔημήτρη καλήμερα.
αφού έχεις γνώση πες μου σε παρακαλώ!
θέλω να αντικαταστήσω το κύκλωμα που χάλασε σε έναν στεγνωτήρα χεριών.
*το καινούργιο που πήρα τώρα είναι:* http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=42741&d=1480545273
*Η κάτω όψη είναι στο συνημμένο.* 
και εδώ πάνω θέλω να προσαρμόσω έναν αισθητήρα κίνησης και όχι διακόπτη μπουτόν! 
Καταρχήν παρατηρώ ότι το διακόπτης ρελε στο νέο κύκλωμα που έχω είναι 10Α ενώ στο αρχικό κύκλωμα της συσκευής ήταν 12Α νομίζω δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα...  
Τώρα θέλω έναν αισθητήρα που μάλλον πρέπει να συνδέσω στη θέση ''self reset button'' αλλά νομίζω ότι εκεί έχει μεγάλη τάση και δεν μπορώ *να βάλω κάτι* *τέτοιο* : http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/attac...3&d=1480545282
*ή τέτοιο:* http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/attac...2&d=1480545280
*Τι μπορώ να βάλω εκεί ? έχεις καμιά ιδέα?? κάποιο κύκλωμα σαν αυτό που περιγράφεις ίσως?? (όχι button αλλά αισθητήρα)
*Σ'ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## chipakos-original

> s-l1600.jpgΔημήτρη καλήμερα.
> αφού έχεις γνώση πες μου σε παρακαλώ!
> θέλω να αντικαταστήσω το κύκλωμα που χάλασε σε έναν στεγνωτήρα χεριών.
> *το καινούργιο που πήρα τώρα είναι:* http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=42741&d=1480545273
> *Η κάτω όψη είναι στο συνημμένο.* 
> και εδώ πάνω θέλω να προσαρμόσω έναν αισθητήρα κίνησης και όχι διακόπτη μπουτόν! 
> Καταρχήν παρατηρώ ότι το διακόπτης ρελε στο νέο κύκλωμα που έχω είναι 10Α ενώ στο αρχικό κύκλωμα της συσκευής ήταν 12Α νομίζω δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα...  
> Τώρα θέλω έναν αισθητήρα που μάλλον πρέπει να συνδέσω στη θέση ''self reset button'' αλλά νομίζω ότι εκεί έχει μεγάλη τάση και δεν μπορώ *να βάλω κάτι* *τέτοιο* : http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/attac...3&d=1480545282
> *ή τέτοιο:* http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/attac...2&d=1480545280
> ...


Βγάλε μία φωτο και το πάνω μέρος του κυκλώματος να το δω.Θεωρώ ότι μόνο με το φωτοκύταρο μπορείς να κάνεις την δουλειά σου αλλά θα χρειαστείς μία 12βολτη τροφοδοσία για να λειτουργήσει.

----------


## FILMAN

> Θεωρείς λιγότερο περίπλοκη τη λύση με μικροελεγκτες, arduino, σταθεροποιημένες τροφοδοσίες, προγραμματισμούς κτλ κτλ που σκέφτηκε να υλοποιήσει στην αρχή; Το θέμα είναι πιο πολύ "κατασκευαστικό" και αισθητικό.


Όχι! Άλλωστε ούτε εγώ θα το έκανα με προγραμματισμούς, μ/ε ή arduino.

----------


## nestoras

> Νέστορα/Παναγιώτη μπερδεύτηκες με την ονομασία αισθητήρας *arduino*. Δεν θέλει να βάλει arduino, αλλά να αξιοποιήσει έναν κινέζικο αισθητήρα που για λόγους marketing τον ονομάζουν αισθητήρα προσέγγισης για arduino. Ο αισθητήρας αυτός είναι τσαμπαντάν και απλά βγάζει ένα σήμα 0 ή floating (αν θυμάμαι καλά από το αρχικό μήνυμα έχει open collector οutput).





> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη διευκρίνηση! 
> 
> Πολύ απλά, δε διάβασα τα "ψιλά γράμματα" οπότε θεώρησα ότι είναι κάποιο αισθητήριο I2C...





> Όχι! Άλλωστε ούτε εγώ θα το έκανα με προγραμματισμούς, μ/ε ή arduino.


Ξεδιάλυνε τα πράγματα ο Κλικ λίγο πιο πριν!  :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

Είναι ο ίδιος:
http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...F4%DE%F1%E1%F2
Η επισκευή αυτής της πλακέτας είναι πολύ ευκολότερη από το να πάει να κάνει αυτό που σκέφτεται!

----------

